# A la recherche d'une disquette systeme 6 pour mon Macintosh plus



## ArtnoLyon09 (30 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite remettre en route mon macintosh plus, au moment où j'insère une disquette simple face avec ce je pense être un système d'exploitation, je vois une icône disquette avec un point d'interrrogation qui apparait.

Je me demande si quelqu'un parmi vous pourrait m'aider à me procurer une disquette système afin que je puisse tester ce mac.    
Je suis sur Lyon 9 et ai en ma possession des disquettes vierges en haute densité et quelques disquettes simples qui pourraient être "reformatées" pour accueillir un système d'exploitation.

Je possède ce mac depuis 10 ans, mais ayant perdu le disque système il y a longtemps, je ne peux plus en faire grand chose.

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2019)

Tu as un autre vieux Mac pour pouvoir graver une image ?


----------



## ArtnoLyon09 (30 Janvier 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Tu as un autre vieux Mac pour pouvoir graver une image ?



Bonjour, non malheureusement, mon plus vieux mac est un MacBook de 2007, je n'ai pas lecteur disquette.


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2019)

Faut passer par la Poste alors…
Ou une bonne âme par chez toi…

En attendant, je vérifie si j'ai toujours ça en stock !

Edit

J'ai le 6.0.7 que je peux enregistrer sur D7…


----------



## Big Ben (3 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Lyon et j’ai le nécessaire pour préparer des disquettes système 6.

Je suis dispo par MP.

Edit: le mac plus ne lit que du DD au max (800Ko).


----------



## marcmacorlan (27 Avril 2019)

ArtnoLyon09 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je souhaite remettre en route mon macintosh plus, au moment où j'insère une disquette simple face avec ce je pense être un système d'exploitation, je vois une icône disquette avec un point d'interrrogation qui apparait.
> 
> ...


je recherche aussi une disquette système Mac +


----------



## marcmacorlan (27 Avril 2019)

je recherche aussi une disquette système pour mon vieux mac 512 k transformé en mac + .
Avez vous trouvé votre bonheur?


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2019)

Tu peux passer par le post #2 et le #4 si tu veux.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Avril 2019)

Le Macintosh Plus est une machine intéressante, très vintage avec son look des tous premiers Mac, plus facile à utiliser qu'un 128/512, un bus SCSI externe, etc...
Et qui vieillit plutôt bien par rapport à des machines plus récentes (Classic, etc...). Le problème le plus courant, c'est le lecteur de disquette qui fonctionne mal.

Si vous voulez vraiment le garder et le faire fonctionner de temps en temps, je conseille plutôt d'investir dans un FloppyEmu (c'est le SSD des premier Mac 
C'est pas donné (150€ environ), mais plus de problème récurrent de disquette ou de lecteur qui ne fonctionne plus, et vous pourrez aussi faire vous-même vos disquettes.
On peut booter sur le FloppyEmu comme sur un HD, même avec un lecteur de disquette en panne.
La carte SD peut être lu sur un Mac moderne pour y mettre des vieux softs...
Et ça fonctionne sur plein de vieux Mac, pour un collectionneur c'est top.

Sinon, je peux faire des disquettes du systèmes 6.0.7 FR, si vous êtes en Normandie...
C'est vrai que le ronron du lecteur de disquette c'est mythique, j'en sais quelque chose, c'est mon premier Mac


----------



## Fi91 (29 Avril 2019)

C’est sur le floppy ému cela aide beaucoup, le brancher lancer un système et hop cela fonctionne, mais je préfère utiliser les disquettes. J’utilise le floppy Emu pour créer  des disquettes ou pour copier un système dans un HD.
Je le conseille, un peu cher mais très utile et fonctionne après énormément de Macintosh et Apple II. 
Dommage qu’on ne peut pas l’utiliser avec les PowerBook peut être avec un adaptateur ?


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Avril 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Dommage qu’on ne peut pas l’utiliser avec les PowerBook peut être avec un adaptateur ?



C'est tellement pratique que j'avais déjà cherché, mais j'ai rien trouvé.
Faut dire que parmi les PowerBook, seules les Duo (avec un adaptateur) et le 100 peuvent utiliser un lecteur de disquette externe (sur la prise HDI-20).

J'en ai quelques uns des lecteurs comme ça, je peux récupérer un cable HDI-20 pour le raccorder à la nappe du FloppyEmu, mais le branchement est assez différent par rapport à un superdrive, pas sûr que ce soit possible.

Le raccordement d'un Apple Superdrive 1.44Mo en DB19 :



Le raccordement du Floppy Drive Connector HDI-20 :


----------



## Messij (5 Décembre 2019)

Salut, je suis sur Lyon avec un beau Mac Plus et je peux faire des disquette si tu n'as toujours pas réussis !


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Je vois beaucoup de lyonnais ici. Ca ne vous dirais pas de se croiser un de ces quatre avec nos Mac + ?


----------

